# Are  people scared of Furries?



## CoonArt (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I hear that all the time: furries are strange, furries are weird... but I know already the answer: ofcourse not! But why? What have we done to THEM? We don't do anything wrong, right? Allright, we furries love to hop around in animal costumes and stuff, but we never do anything wrong...?

Are people today afraid of strangers in suits? As far as I know is fursuiting totally innocent and fun!

What do you think?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are common people scared of Furries?*

Calling them "common" now eh? Speaks of mindset and not well.


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are common people scared of Furries?*

I think they're MOST afraid of suits.

....At least that's why I'm afraid of furries (fursuit phobia lol)


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are common people scared of Furries?*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Calling them "common" now eh? Speaks of mindset and not well.


Edited the title!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are common people scared of Furries?*



sunwolfholland said:


> Edited the title!


 Still a dodge, Why would you call non-furs "common people"


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Are common people scared of Furries?*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Still a dodge, Why would you call non-furs "common people"


Was a misuse of words, once again my sincere apoligies... (was typing just a bit too fast... I'm not that good in English)

But I heard that people rather avoid Fursuiters...? Because they find people in suits rather (let's put it polite): strange. (at least here in Europe!)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Fair enough. I was not sure if you where one of those "furs who think furs are better then 'normals'" types.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

That's not the mentality to have.

Besides, I already know I'm better then everyone.


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fair enough. I was not sure if you where one of those "furs who think furs are better then 'normals'" types.


 I'm not that type. Trust me!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

sunwolfholland said:


> I'm not that type. Trust me!


 Oh i can tell now man its cool.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 23, 2010)

Most people are not -scared- of fursuits, some people just dislike them for stuff they see on CSI etc


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

CSI will haunt us forever. -.-


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 23, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Most people are not -scared- of fursuits, some people just dislike them for stuff they see on CSI etc


 

A lot of ppl only belive what tv tells them to belive(on topics ppl no little about). So that all they see as the truth. 
No matter how close or far from the truth it is.


----------



## Alex_Dachshund (Apr 23, 2010)

I think some people just think fursuiters are like child molesters, using the costumes to lure in kids.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Most people fear or hate things they at first dont understand, that and well the media also describes us in a pretty negative image as well.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, it _is_ pretty weird

Also, Fursuits are something like 10-20% of people on AC 2008 survey said scared them.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

They're hiding behind a mask.

Ever read Lord of the Flies?

The mask liberates you from civilization.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Alex_Dachshund said:


> I think some people just think fursuiters are like child molesters, using the costumes to lure in kids.



Yes, it doesn't help when you get certain ones hanging around in playparks in fully-functional sexsuits, waving to children.

THERE IS NO WAY THIS COULD BE MISINTERPRETED


----------



## Fay V (Apr 23, 2010)

There's several reasons to be afraid of fursuits, normal psychology stuff. 
It is close to human but not quite right, that makes them an automatic "other" category for people and "other" is bad. The mask hides all features and any form of facial expression, and things with lack of expression scare people. 
Fursuits are the "unknown other"

That doesn't make it hopeless. many people can get over that shit and realize it's a person in a suit, so what? But you can see how harmful the tards that run around in suit and jump on people that don't want to play, or hump people that don't know them can be scary. 
It's one thing to approuch something that is strange to you. it is another to have it come at you. 

I've never had a bad time with my suit, but I always let people approach me first.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of you guys may be to young to rember the ark days ie 92-94 when Furr stuff first hit the scene it was courtesy of child predetors and a bad episode of CSI. A ring of west coast pedo's was useing furr as a lure and posting it, when the feds busted it we went from harmless goof's to deviant subculture over night. Then the horse cock incodent that went viral on the web and the fact that that guy and his pals used to post on F4L ( why many of us left that site) so we all have along way to go to redeam the fandom.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Furries are nothing but dog fuckers and kiddie monglers.
They have every right to be afraid of them.

Tru Fax.




Alec Hopp said:


> Some of you guys may be to young to rember the ark days ie 92-94 when Furr stuff first hit the scene it was courtesy of child predetors and a bad episode of CSI. A ring of west coast pedo's was useing furr as a lure and posting it, when the feds busted it we went from harmless goof's to deviant subculture over night. Then the horse cock incodent that went viral on the web and the fact that that guy and his pals used to post on F4L ( why many of us left that site) so we all have along way to go to redeam the fandom.



If it had made the news, do you have a link?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> salve regina



So
You're telling me I have to be active about this whole thing, and not just live my life and enjoy my random hobbies
but
i dont want to


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't had any bad experiances. Since I don't wear a furry costume with a head. I've had alot of people come up to me and say they love my costume. Although last year at Mickeys Trick or traet paryt people thought I was a cat when I was a fox


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Just google it lol not hard to find bad press about furrys


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Alec Hopp said:


> Just google it lol not hard to find bad press about furrys



But it is better just to narrow it down and ask someone instead of searching it and coming up with 5,000+ hits for furries in national news.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok I know I actually saved it to a file I will dig it up. For a while I was arciving any furry news. just give me a bit that was a decade ago or more,

Alec


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Even some furries are afraid of furries. Look at all the self-deprecation on this forum.


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its just that most people don't like what they dont understand, be it fear or hate they just dont know how to react.


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

i belive what people in general fear what they dont understand or just too set in there ways to see a different side of things


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2010)

Be afraid, be very afraid cause furries rape anything that moves e_e


----------



## Furlow (Sep 8, 2010)

The real problem that makes non fur type people scared and creeped out by furs is the extremist types.  You know the ones runnin around wanting hump just about everything.  Dicks exploding abnormal preportion on art and all the heavy gay artistry among it.  And then there's the extreme people that bring it into reality.  It's not a terribly big number, but they don't know how to control antics to point they shove furry on others to point they don't want anything to do with it.  Probably the worst part is when ever a TV show is looking for strange and not part of COMMON life so to speak, they look for the extremist types of comunities to base all facts of it apon.  Thus, acording to the TV shows like CSI, furries are just horny guys that can't get some so wana dress up to pretend like they girls and "yiff" all the time.   Not that it's bad thing IMO, it's just that's how they try focus on pushing that's all Furries are.  So far, I've only seen realy one news article that actualy showed the real sides to the furry fandom.  It was one from Vancouver focusing on the Artistry and entertainment and not the sex aspects.   I realy do think people that aren't much into furs are seriously threatened by the fact that Furs are far more open to sexuality then the "common" people.  And do remember, Americans especialy are still stuck on a very prudish mentality that other nations have moved away from.  OMG, NIPPLES!!! *heart atack dies*  It's still nation ran with a Heavy Christian, everything is satanic that's not worshiping jesus mentality runnin the show.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

of course people are scared of furries. they're sex-crazed pedophiles that use cute animal suits to rape and molest small children and woodland creatures. and other animals. and yo momma.

(pictured above: SCARCASM)


----------



## Deo (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Yes, it doesn't help when you get certain ones hanging around in playparks in fully-functional sexsuits, waving to children.
> 
> THERE IS NO WAY THIS COULD BE MISINTERPRETED



I am so glad you replied. I could not reply, as I took one look at OP's GIANT tag of "I LOVE BEING A WOLF! A-WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and had to beat my hands int a bloody pulp against the wall. Furries. Lifestylers. You are freaky and weird and society shuns that and the more it shuns that the more you cling to niche-culture that is furdom and the weirder it gets. It is a downward spiral until you are Boomer the Dog.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I am so glad you replied. I could not reply, as I took one look at OP's GIANT tag of "I LOVE BEING A WOLF! A-WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" and had to beat my hands int a bloody pulp against the wall. Furries. Lifestylers. You are freaky and weird and society shuns that and the more it shuns that the more you cling to niche-culture that is furdom and the weirder it gets. It is a downward spiral until you are Boomer the Dog.


 
Oh the greasy horror...


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2010)

Furries in suits scare the fuck out of me.

But that's just me, I guess. :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

So no one else noticed this was a necro? I'm disappoint.
Anyway, people are afraid of furries because we're porn obsessed freaks.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 9, 2010)

Kimburu said:


> I think its just that most people don't like what they dont understand, be it fear or hate they just dont know how to react.


 
lol necro.

When people are scared of suits or avoid mascot costumes, it can be assumed that they either had a bad experience as a kid with a mascot or they develop a phobia of mascot costumes.

What people are scared of or avoid if they see it are fursuits. To the rest of the populace they either do not know what the hell a furry is or just find all furries to be demented perverts, basment freaks who go "FYIA-insert whatever animal here-", dog fuckers, sex offenders, and pedophilles because of what the loudies minority does.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 9, 2010)

People don't like anything that goes against there norm. People are not scare of furs, they are scared of something different then they are used to. People normally deal with this fear by bashing on what ever it is until it goes away or the vast majority think it is strange and insignificant. Every group that that is "weird" goes through this.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2010)

Ahahah. Yeah as if anybody's gonna be scared of a group of people that like fucking in mascot costumes, rubbing red rockets, pooping in diapers or crying like a bunch of toddlers.

Ohhh god we're so scary.


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 9, 2010)

Clayton said:


> pooping in diapers



i think i speak for a few others here when i say WHAT THE FUCK??!?


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

I am new here, but I have been dealing with my wife on the subject.
They all believe it revolves around sex. I then started asking her if I wanted to be a performer in the Renaissance Festival, or a Clown, or a Juggling Comedian on stage. Is that weird?

She of course responded 'No'.

Then since I have been all of those. Why is this any different.
My desire as a furry has nothing to do with Sex. I do puppeteering to enterain children for my wife's activites. I do clowning and juggling to entertain those same chidren. I like to goof off and be funny. And I love animals.

So what's the differnence if I clown around in my Ferret outfit doing all those same things then it was before.

Kids respond better to a fuzzy animal than a crazy clown. 

And adults don't bat an eye at a team mascot or the entertainers who suit up at a park.

Like anything in this world, the media and those who are mindless drones of it just want to see the dark side lies because it's more interesting than the boring truth.

I like to entertain. And I like to be the center of attention when I do it. 
I think goofing around in public as a giant animal doing tricks will get a better response than some goofy grown up doing the same in colorful clothing.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 11, 2010)

sunwolfholland said:


> Yes, I hear that all the time: furries are strange, furries are weird... but I know already the answer: ofcourse not! But why? What have we done to THEM? We don't do anything wrong, right? Allright, we furries love to hop around in animal costumes and stuff, but we never do anything wrong...?
> 
> Are people today afraid of strangers in suits? As far as I know is fursuiting totally innocent and fun!
> 
> What do you think?


 
We announced to the whole world that we exist.


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes walking into random stores and public places while wearing any type of costume totally doesn't draw any attention. What you think people would more likely react too? A guy in a turban or ski mask or a fursuiter?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 18, 2010)

some people are terribly afraid of people in costumes so i can totally see why theyd be afraid of suiters^^
this doesnt really apply to me but ive never met a guy in a fursuit... photos ive seen so far were generally cute though imo X3


----------



## Shico (Sep 18, 2010)

Clowns, I don't like clowns .__. and I cannot really pin-point why I do not like them, all I know is that whatever I feel about clowns I can easily see others feeling the same about a fursuit. Something about the outfit (and I am talking both clowns and fursuits) and drawing attention to themselves and thus drawing attention those around them, and the fact that if you get close enough they may try to get chummy or pull you into the act...and just....no.....I stay far away, I want no part in the sillyness, I just want to go about my business unbothered by a giant rat or a funky dressed dude in makeup....


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2010)

That's the reason there, bro. They think we all yiff in fursuits, fuck animals, and/or jack off to furry porn.

I do neither of the three, and I'm still a hardcore furfag.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 19, 2010)

Talk about necro.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 19, 2010)

No. Nerco is brining back a thread from over two years old. This is what, two moths old? In the Suits & Suiters forums this is a rather short time span.  Maybe in the den or games forums, but not suits & suiters. There is not a thread turnover rate here like in those sub-forums. So your observation is not only annoy as a fuck and about as useful as tits on a boar, but incredibly wrong on top of it.

That and this thread was just posted in four times... Yesterday. So not only is it not a necro thread, but you're also four posts behind telling us something unrelated to this thread.



Soooo, what have we learned? Other than you're a dumbass?


----------



## Kium (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, the majority of the non-fur people are afraid of fursuits and yes I will mention it, probably because of CSI. My friend saw it before she knew what furries were and she said that is scared the crap out of her. Maybe I would too, media is the problem sometimes. because according to them all we do is "yiff yiff and yiff some more" but also it comes down to what i read mentioned a few times, some people are just generally afraid of mascots. I am not sure what the main reason is behind most of it, when children are afraid to approach the football or baseball team mascot. But of course when it comes down to mickey that is a different story.  
One reason is because how people portray us, passing of the word but we have to remember, there are some people that actually fit the furry reputation. It is one of those stereotypes that stick like "Americans are fat", sure we may be the fatest people in the world but not all of us is fat. 

At the same time I am made about the rep, when I came out to my friends about being a furry some where scared but also I shrugg and say, let them think what they will because I know it is not true. 

I think all we can do at this point is try to heal the reputation slowly, be nice, not too hyper and know when to back off when a person is freaked out and give them some space. Eventually they might come around and realize that not all of us crazy and in your face all the time but try not to push it on them so much, it will make it much worse, just like the clown at the circus.


----------



## Deo (Oct 26, 2010)

Kium said:


> when I came out to my friends about being a furry
> Came out to my friends about being a furry
> Came out to my friends
> Came out
> CAME OUT


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Ukal (Oct 26, 2010)

"came out as a furry" should be a bannable phrase god damnit. 

Also thread necro


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

the suits are taboo, and the ideas of furries are still generally taboo in our society

some ppl may be scared, most are probably just weirded out though unfortunately

not much else i expect


----------



## Fay V (Oct 27, 2010)

Why are so many furries ready to blame the media? To be honest I have seen more positive accounts of furries in media than negative. the negative I have seen is that oooold CSI, maybe 30 rock? They call the guy a plushy. that's pretty much it. 
Where as I've seen a lot of simple news stories of "this convention is going on, lookit the animals. they aren't that weird" Sure they aren't acting like it's the most normal thing, it isn't really, but it isn't actually that negative, just neutral. 

I honestly believe that it is mostly due to the complete lack of expression. You bring up mickey, but think about who is generally bothered by mascots. Mostly teens and adults. Children see the character, as you get older you see a mask. it's the same with clowns. the expression is masked and that makes them creepy as shit. 
I personally believe people read a lot into expressions and displayed emotion and when they can not read that on a person they get scared.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 27, 2010)

its because humans fear what they dont understand. and that fear often turns into anger and prejudice. if people where educated about fursuiting and the furry fandom, they would probably tolerate it better.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 27, 2010)

@OP

Yes, yes they do think its scarey. Give them something new and different, and you get a face full of rejected.


----------



## nereza (Oct 28, 2010)

i think its because most fur haters and people judge furries by stereotypes like on shows like csi and sites disciplining furs as wrong other then that most people don't understand athos or furs in general because they never spent the time to understand, to get to know the true community and fur in it, there judging before they know.

and as for weird we are and were proud of it (well at lest some of us are.. being normal is overrated) 
but the thing about any one who put on costumes will generally be strange to the common public wether you be a cosplayer, a furry , a larpp goer, a raver,ect or just like dressing up ... and some times people tend to look for the worst instead of accepting people hobby and interest  

not to say all people are like this there are a large group of people still .. who mabe not understanding to it but accepting of it as it bring similes to faces and make people happy  , kids and adults alike


----------



## Kium (Oct 29, 2010)

Why are you guys making a big deal about came out? All it is is admitting to my friends that I was a furry. shesh


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2010)

because furry is a fandom- its not like saying you are gay. you are gay all of your life but only become a fur when you run across it later in life.


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2010)

Kium said:


> Why are you guys making a big deal about came out? All it is is admitting to my friends that I was a furry. shesh


 Because why do you need to come out about a hobby? That's like admitting to you like to play video games. It's unnecessary and it's kinda pointless.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 29, 2010)

nereza said:


> i think its because most fur haters and people judge furries by stereotypes like on shows like csi and sites disciplining furs as wrong other then that most people don't understand athos or furs in general because they never spent the time to understand, to get to know the true community and fur in it, there judging before they know.



It also might be the furries in the news as convicted sexual predators, the furries who never shower and bark at waiters during meets, the furries who are absolutely obsessed with getting murrypurry on anything moving... all of which are very real. You're displaying the same, "I don't know but I'm judging" ignorance, by the way.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 29, 2010)

You havn't mentioned the porn yet, or the fandom's past... Or they probably have been mentioned previously but I still don't have the patience to ruffle through 3 pages of posts lol


----------



## Charrio (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm weirded out by suits, the whole no expressions and some most likely guy in a suit making faces or staring at a chicks ass thinking he's safe is creepy. 
That and so many female fursuits are men inside which is also creepy, i mean if your going to be Gay, be gay not disguised to fool someone. 

I think it's a combination of people who Need or Want attention so they get into a suit and act up, which can be cute if your at a zoo or such but not when your at a park and some weird guy in a suit is making people uncomfortable as he is dressed as a busty skunkette or some such. The whole look at me I'm in a suit is highly creepy in my eyes, it's very attention whorish.


----------



## Kium (Oct 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because why do you need to come out about a hobby? That's like admitting to you like to play video games. It's unnecessary and it's kinda pointless.


 
Because I was admitting to my friends that I was a furry and they hate furries >.<


----------



## RyuuYouki (Nov 1, 2010)

Kium said:


> Because I was admitting to my friends that I was a furry and they hate furries >.<



Ignore them.  For people who bitch about furs taking the fandom too fair, they are some of the first to bitch, piss, moan and groan like little babies over something stupid.

I can see how some can get sick of the phrase as it isn't something major like being gay, however some people have people close to them that would indeed freak out about being in the fandom.  They like to say no one would shun you for liking the fandom, but they haven't met some of the people I have.  Not to mention, furry isn't just an ordinary fandom.  Its hated and looked down upon.  When I even mentioned wanting to go to AC in a conversation with my husband, some random dude started yelling at me to "yiff in hell" and accused me of trying to "fuck my dog" I was walking.  It's like when bullies hang "nerds" by their underwear for playing D&D and bing in the chess club.  Its not always easy for someone to just change their interests on a dime.

I could list examples, but it pointless as apparently the people on this forum know everything and anything I say will be wrong.  Word of advise, avoid the FA forums.  You can find much better furries to convers with in other places.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 1, 2010)

I dunno. My gf has a panic attack at the mention of fursuits. She says it makes her feel uncomfortable. To some people, feeling uncomfortable is a bigger deal than it should be.


----------



## Otto042 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kium said:


> Because I was admitting to my friends that I was a furry and they hate furries >.<



I know where you are coming from...  Only other furs and a hand full of close friends (2) know, but they are both big cosplay geeks and into hentai/tentacle so its not like I didn't have anything to throw back in their face.   As far as everyone else, if they ask, I'll tell 'em.  But that's about it.  

I never understood the point of taking something that someone is already kind of uncomfortable or miss informed about, then shoving it in their face.  I'd much rather introduce it nonchalantly.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> I dunno. My gf has a panic attack at the mention of fursuits. She says it makes her feel uncomfortable. To some people, feeling uncomfortable is a bigger deal than it should be.


 
It is not uncommon for a person to be afraid for mascot costumes. There are furries in the fandom that are frightened/uncomfortable around fursuits.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 2, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It is not uncommon for a person to be afraid for mascot costumes. There are furries in the fandom that are frightened/uncomfortable around fursuits.


Exactly. I don't mind if it's done for certain events. But I wouldn't let one approach me randomly in the park. It's not the fear, it's just "stay back and don't invade my space"


----------



## Kium (Nov 3, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> Ignore them. For people who bitch about furs taking the fandom too fair, they are some of the first to bitch, piss, moan and groan like little babies over something stupid.
> 
> I can see how some can get sick of the phrase as it isn't something major like being gay, however some people have people close to them that would indeed freak out about being in the fandom. They like to say no one would shun you for liking the fandom, but they haven't met some of the people I have. Not to mention, furry isn't just an ordinary fandom. Its hated and looked down upon. When I even mentioned wanting to go to AC in a conversation with my husband, some random dude started yelling at me to "yiff in hell" and accused me of trying to "fuck my dog" I was walking. It's like when bullies hang "nerds" by their underwear for playing D&D and bing in the chess club. Its not always easy for someone to just change their interests on a dime.
> 
> I could list examples, but it pointless as apparently the people on this forum know everything and anything I say will be wrong. Word of advise, avoid the FA forums. You can find much better furries to convers with in other places.



xD I was reading your post and just about to reply and then I noticed who you were.
Anyway, sometimes I think that even if you are against furries....do not yell in our face "Go yiff in hell". Pft, like that is going to do anything. And I like nerds D: 
I think we should make a team that go around and save innocent furries and nerds. (yup, this is me just being weird)


----------



## VertMB (Nov 3, 2010)

When I was a kid I was terrified of anyone in suits, because you don't know who is underneath ...now I kinda like that.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It is not uncommon for a person to be  afraid for mascot costumes. There are furries in the fandom that are  frightened/uncomfortable around fursuits.



That's probably it, but she insists that she's not afraid, just uncomfortable. However, she even refuses to see pictures of them. I don't try to even talk about it around her anymore. Even so, being a furry is a good chunk of my life and she is sweet enough to understand that so she is working on that fear.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think almost anyone is really afraid of furries, the majority of people I know have no idea what a furry is. Their main reaction is either disinterest or slightly weirded out. Not afraid. :\


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> That's probably it, but she insists that she's not afraid, just uncomfortable. However, she even refuses to see pictures of them. I don't try to even talk about it around her anymore. Even so, being a furry is a good chunk of my life and she is sweet enough to understand that so she is working on that fear.


 
It's an irrational fear, and the only way to get over it to tolerate it a bit is exposure to images and suits at a "Safe" distance.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 5, 2010)

It's the eyes! Those big toony eyes!Actually had someone come up to my spotter this Summer and request that I stay clear as there was someone afraid of mascots.As a fursuiter, you're a modern-day medicine man. Those were the guys in the tribe who dressed as animals and danced around to heal the sick. Otherwise almost everyone tended to steer clear of them.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, there are people that's afraid of the things that they're not used to or they don't see everyday..
For me, I like those people with the fursuit on. (Can I hugz!?)


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> Well, there are people that's afraid of the things that they're not used to or they don't see everyday..
> For me, I like those people with the fursuit on. (Can I hugz!?)



Then you have people with irrational fears. Like me and balloons for example. Personally I think people are scared, but thats because of lack of knowledge.


----------



## Kium (Nov 9, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Then you have people with irrational fears. Like me and balloons for example. Personally I think people are scared, but thats because of lack of knowledge.


 
I know somebody that is afraid of balloons! She says it is because of when they might pop, which I can kinda understand


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 10, 2010)

Kium said:


> I know somebody that is afraid of balloons! She says it is because of when they might pop, which I can kinda understand



Yup, thats the one. Can't blow them up myself either. But can handle them in suit. Weird.


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 10, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> Yup, thats the one. Can't blow them up myself either. But can handle them in suit. Weird.


 That reminds me, I've never blown balloons up by myself before.. I keep squeezin' and steppin' on them but they never blow up.. I think I'm a little scared of them, too.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think people understand that their are lines.  I mean I'm into anime and sometimes I dress up in maid costume.  Some people assume cartoons others sometimes think of Hentai. Which when I get asked about that I kinda have to be careful since its not that I don't watch all kinds of porno, I just don't want anyone think that is why I'm into anime. Since I watched anime long before any of the adult stuff.  So I mean I instantly disagree if they assume Hentai since most of my anime shows are innocent.   

Though yeah when you think about it people naturally drift to the negative images.  Pedophiles some of them were kids that were abused by another pedophile, people don't see that. Most people just want to be safe and not sorry.  Not that I'm saying that anyone should be hurt by others because of their interests.   Of course we shouldn't invade each others rights.  Sometimes instead of being like hey that person is knitting they must have nothing to do with their lives, no knitting is just a hobby, sure its not ordinary but its not hurting anyone. Unless I stab someone with my needles...which at times I am tempted.  I can go bar hopping or clubbing like any other girl but I find it unsatisfying.   

So people find that things they don't understand or don't attempt to understand they just assume they know enough to judge.  Its society people have a norm they feel is safe and everything outside that norm is unsafe.  Like bubble people, living lives in a bubbly and anything outside is scary, strange and has a potential to be harmful.   Yes some people are open and are nice, but just as many if not more aren't.  I mean gothic and punks don't have as bad of stigma as they did, even though its still exists.  I think in another couple of decades our hobbies will become accepted by society.


----------



## Flarveon (Nov 14, 2010)

Tora-Oni said:


> I don't think people understand that their are lines.  I mean I'm into anime and sometimes I dress up in maid costume.  Some people assume cartoons others sometimes think of Hentai. Which when I get asked about that I kinda have to be careful since its not that I don't watch all kinds of porno, I just don't want anyone think that is why I'm into anime. Since I watched anime long before any of the adult stuff.  So I mean I instantly disagree if they assume Hentai since most of my anime shows are innocent.
> 
> Though yeah when you think about it people naturally drift to the negative images.  Pedophiles some of them were kids that were abused by another pedophile, people don't see that. Most people just want to be safe and not sorry.  Not that I'm saying that anyone should be hurt by others because of their interests.   Of course we shouldn't invade each others rights.  Sometimes instead of being like hey that person is knitting they must have nothing to do with their lives, no knitting is just a hobby, sure its not ordinary but its not hurting anyone. Unless I stab someone with my needles...which at times I am tempted.  I can go bar hopping or clubbing like any other girl but I find it unsatisfying.
> 
> So people find that things they don't understand or don't attempt to understand they just assume they know enough to judge.  Its society people have a norm they feel is safe and everything outside that norm is unsafe.  Like bubble people, living lives in a bubbly and anything outside is scary, strange and has a potential to be harmful.   Yes some people are open and are nice, but just as many if not more aren't.  I mean gothic and punks don't have as bad of stigma as they did, even though its still exists.  I think in another couple of decades our hobbies will become accepted by society.



Can I just say, that in America you guys are more widely accepted as suiters and costumers? As in Australia, if you do that here, you may as well have gone and gotten a badly botched sex change and pretend you love little kids! Now thats saying alot, but Australian furs will almost never, or very rarely suit out in public because of this. People see us doing our walk at cons and we get stuff thrown at us, yelled at from cars and pushed around. Of course people are scared. Yet most don't assume it's sexual here. They assume we're pretending to be animals and so they treat us like one.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

I've scared many children.
and befriended many others.

I'm little lydia's hero.


----------



## Wilson Gray (Nov 16, 2010)

Out of it all, I'd have to say, I tend to get a tad reluctant to go and greet someone freely, is when I see the head.
Sometimes, it's fine. Yet, when I see a rather large, almost soul stealing eyes, on a head I couldn't even get a reach around.
Exaggerating of course, I'd be a bit fearful, I'll admit.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends? I'm fine with people if they're nice. Fursuits weird me out because I don't like not being able to see someone's face (I'm the same with masks etc) but aslong as you don't run over and grab me/get all up in my face then it's cool. Most furries I've known online have been really nice, normal people. There's the odd weirdo but that's the same with everything.

I still want to find someone at a convention who will let me ride on them like a pony >.> lol but I know that's not going to happen cos fursuits are precious.


----------

